# New Budgie is sick?



## Piyush (Jul 14, 2018)

2 days ago,I got a male budgie for Chirpy( his name is Charlie). The day he came, he was stressed( as expected) and his poop was light brown and runny. Yesterday, he became more playful and ate seed and was jumping around in the cage. When I let him out he flew around a bit and seemed relatively tame. However, in the evening, he got quiet and preferred sleeping on the floor of the cage. His poop has also gotten really dark( almost black) and is runny. He was active at night around 10pm but hasn't eaten since yesterday afternoon. His poop frequency is very low( about 2-3 times an hour) and he has been sleeping on the floor, with bouts of activity. I gave him sweetened water with apple cider vinegar via dropper to prevent dehydration. Is this behavior normal in newly bought budgies? Chirpy and Champ got accustomed pretty quickly and started moving around by the 2nd day.


----------



## JRS (Sep 3, 2016)

Is Charlie quarantined away from Chirpy? New birds should be kept apart in separate cages in different rooms, for a few weeks in order to check that the new bird appears healthy and not likely to pass on infections.
https://www.talkbudgies.com/new-budgie-arrivals/295153-quarantine-necessary.html

It's understandable that a new bird will be stressed and some short mild diarrhoea may occur. 
In order to minimise the stress, it's recommended that we allow the bird a couple of weeks to settle in (covering the cage on 3 sides, keeping some background noise present so that any silence isn't worrying, only going into the cage for essential food/water/cleaning and just being around in the same room and chatting to them), before attempting any taming or letting them out of the cage. 
The bird will be less stressed, if you wait until he's more familiar with his surroundings and recognises his cage as 'a safe home', before you allow him to choose to come out.
https://www.talkbudgies.com/new-budgie-arrivals/295169-yes-your-bird-scared.html

How old is Charlie? 
Whilst sitting on the floor, fluffed and sleepy is a red flag for an older bird, some baby birds will choose to sleep on the floor, often facing into a corner.
Baby birds can also be stressed into regression, when they want to be fed again and intervention is needed.

I advise that you:
Put Charlie in his own cage in a separate room if you haven't already done so.
Cover the top and 3 sides of the cage.
Have the radio or TV playing in the background.
Make up some guardian angel solution or make your own - https://www.talkbudgies.com/your-bu...uardian-angel-pedialyte-pedialyte-recipe.html 
Add a spray of millet to the cage - Millet is an easy to crack seed that baby birds are often weaned with.
Look up vets in your area in case he doesn't improve quickly and you need to seek medical advice.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm sorry to hear of the death of Charlie. I'll close this thread :hug:


----------

